# post autistic shit megathread



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## HazamA (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Overcast (Aug 17, 2018)

Sid said:


> what next post cute little spider photo



Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 17, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## LofaSofa (Aug 17, 2018)

Nice try.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 17, 2018)

PsychoNerd054 said:


>


----------



## Sid (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## A Owl (Aug 17, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/user/joshuaslice


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Scratch This Nut (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## IV 445 (Aug 17, 2018)

He does a little butterfly stroke


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 17, 2018)

Wow...I didn't think a turtle could actually be cute.


----------



## MemeGray (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 17, 2018)

This is only in their larval form, in their adult form they look like shite. 



Spoiler


----------



## HazamA (Aug 17, 2018)

Awww...


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## MemeGray (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 17, 2018)

Mariposa Electrique said:


>


That bat has a big 'ol set of balls.


----------



## Pocoyo (Aug 17, 2018)

My Waifu.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 17, 2018)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PleasantJaggedCatbird.webm


----------



## Pocoyo (Aug 17, 2018)

If you remember watching this show you win my utmost love and respect.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## VacuousSpooder (Aug 17, 2018)

It me.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 17, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


>


The picture's good on its own, but it gets even better when you can hear him


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 17, 2018)

DO IT


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 17, 2018)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> The picture's good on its own, but it gets even better when you can hear him


Yeah, I tried to link that video too.  You're right though, he's adorable.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Calooby (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## drtoboggan (Aug 17, 2018)

No such thing.


----------



## VacuousSpooder (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## JuanLee (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Digimon (Aug 17, 2018)

Isn’t this sort of unnecessary, I mean are there any non cute ones?


----------



## DN 420 (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## An Ghost (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## CWCchange (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## CWCchange (Aug 17, 2018)

A classic.


----------



## Providence (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## CWCchange (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## CWCchange (Aug 17, 2018)

@Derbydollar


----------



## CWCchange (Aug 17, 2018)

Snek


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Desire Lines (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 17, 2018)

\


----------



## 2007 Ford Five Hundred (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## A Useless Fish (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 17, 2018)

CWCchange said:


>


UM, THIS IS MOST SHIT. I NAMED MY DOG PATRICK AND ALSO I DON'T LIKE THIS MUCH.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Aug 17, 2018)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> The picture's good on its own, but it gets even better when you can hear him


Oh my god he sounds just like my guinea pig!


----------



## Okkervils (Aug 17, 2018)

CWCchange said:


>



lol i remember this. asians are batshit.



Y2K Baby said:


> I NAMED MY DOG PATRICK



weird name for a dog. :/


----------



## Nekromantik (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 17, 2018)

Hey, _I_ think he's cute.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm surprised the mods haven't tried to converge all these threads yet.

Oh, and:


----------



## Gutpuke (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Gutpuke (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## TwinGirl (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## ZehnBoat (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## BerriesArnold (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 17, 2018)

BerriesArnold said:


>



"Yeah bro, I'm finally getting me some shell!"


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 17, 2018)

Forgot this one


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Brit Crust (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 17, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> UM, THIS IS MOST SHIT. I NAMED MY DOG PATRICK AND ALSO I DON'T LIKE THIS MUCH.



You should have named your dog "Pat" the dog, dumbass.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Pocoyo (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## drain (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## MemeGray (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## drain (Aug 17, 2018)

MemeGray said:


> View attachment 521672



im flatterd


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Brit Crust (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Brit Crust (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## sadstuck (Aug 17, 2018)

https://www.wikihow.com/Be-a-Sweet-Autistic-Girl


----------



## Brit Crust (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## MemeGray (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 17, 2018)

MemeGray said:


> View attachment 521713


----------



## Gutpuke (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Gutpuke (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 17, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> View attachment 521561


Looks more like the result of Gizmo having an inter-species relationship with the old Chinese man from the first movie.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## drain (Aug 17, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> View attachment 521719



the classic of classics


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## adorable bitch (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Nazi vegeta (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## adorable bitch (Aug 17, 2018)

my rabbit has autism please don't bully him


----------



## DonaldChump (Aug 17, 2018)

Dude those cocks are never going to please anybody, theyre too small! You think McDonalds wants baby chicken tendies? That one on the far left looks like it has autism even.


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## SadClownMan (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 18, 2018)

Spoiler: Does this count?


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 18, 2018)

;3


----------



## SadClownMan (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 18, 2018)

:3


----------



## Clintonberg (Aug 18, 2018)

The doritos really brings out the color of his eyes.


----------



## Sanic (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## For The Internet (Aug 18, 2018)

Sanic said:


> View attachment 521774



Here's a compromise:


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 18, 2018)

They all looks like they're ready for their facials.


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 18, 2018)

Nearly two hours and nobody has posted a dick yet?

I'm not sure if I'm disappointed or relieved.


----------



## drain (Aug 18, 2018)

came here expecting dick pics from girls


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 18, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## SpaceRanger (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 18, 2018)

why am I not on this list you stupid niggers


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 18, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> why am I not on this list you stupid niggers


Sorry, I'll edit it right away


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Aug 18, 2018)

Here you go a fat, white cock


 

Some BIG, BLACK COCK for the ones into that stuff

 

And some wet chicks


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 18, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Nearly two hours and nobody has posted a dick yet?
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm disappointed or relieved.


I mean... I posted a semi-hot chick "cocking" a phallic symbol...


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 18, 2018)

Of teenage girls.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 18, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> View attachment 521809


You tried.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 18, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> You tried.





Spoiler:  Yes, that's Uncle Phil.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 18, 2018)

Y2kBaby is finally outed as Dan Schneider.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 18, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Y2kBaby is finally outed as Dan Schneider.


#BringAllMyBitchesBack


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## jebsurge (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 18, 2018)

Medafag said:


>


Came through what? Your bedsheets?


----------



## IV 445 (Aug 18, 2018)

This has gone too far


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 18, 2018)

Don't post anything "cute" here... in fact... I'm just calling for the stoppage of all the "post cute ____" threads that seem to have sprung up recently... 

You know what, just post the absolutely *least* cute shit you can think of here...

GO!


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 18, 2018)

jebsurge said:


>


Ah, the original


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## MemeGray (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 18, 2018)

Tsundere bitches are trash-tier. Everybody knows Kuudere girls are bestest.


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 18, 2018)

Just remember, all ducks grow up to be rapists.


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Aquinas (Aug 18, 2018)

You cant stop me, OP


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 18, 2018)

Hortator said:


> This has gone too far


Are you saying this because turtles are similar to frogs? Regardless, I will concede your point...  It must not be easy being green.


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Aug 18, 2018)

Legendary.


----------



## Cleric of Autism (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 18, 2018)

Aquinas said:


> You cant stop me, OP


That is literal shit. You technically followed the rules~


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Aug 18, 2018)

Does it count if his mouth is shut but is a streamer?


----------



## Vilnus Asuncion (Aug 18, 2018)

What's the problem with this one? His beard is trimed, his mouth is shut, has a full set of hair and an OK jaw.


----------



## Wärring Ornac (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## ES 148 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## ASU (Aug 18, 2018)

Least cute thing I can think of outside of Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Squidgwell (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## You Can't Sit With Us (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## CWCissey (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Aug 18, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> I mean... I posted a semi-hot chick "cocking" a phallic symbol...



She's not too smart though, you don't have to cock a bat.


----------



## ASU (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## ASU (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Tahoma (Aug 18, 2018)

Spoiler: The cutest









 [/SPOILER/


----------



## ASU (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## ASU (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## ASU (Aug 18, 2018)

Spoiler: Siezure warning


----------



## ASU (Aug 18, 2018)

Tahoma said:


> The cutest


Not even close.


----------



## ASU (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## ASU (Aug 18, 2018)

Does whatever the hell this thing is count?


----------



## CatParty (Aug 18, 2018)

Post cute threads that are about posting cute subjects


----------



## ASU (Aug 18, 2018)

https://www.religiousforums.com/threads/the-cute-thread.196271/?amp=1




https://comicvine.gamespot.com/forums/gen-discussion-1/the-cute-thread-752649/




https://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=3769444




https://forum.watmm.com/topic/78236-cute-pictures-thread/


----------



## CWCchange (Aug 18, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Ah, the original


Hardly, but still...


----------



## ASU (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## ASU (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## ES 148 (Aug 18, 2018)

ASU said:


> View attachment 521924


Where the fuck did you get my photoshoot from


----------



## ASU (Aug 18, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> Where the fuck did you get my photoshoot from


You didn't notice the Deagle Nation Race War van hiding in the trees. The gold camo-stripe pattern is virtually invisible to a non-Marine trained teen such as yourself, and/or such as.


----------



## Flustercuck (Aug 18, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> why am I not on this list you stupid niggers


you're always on my list~ <3


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 18, 2018)

My pro foot technology has been uncovered ;-;


----------



## SJ 485 (Aug 18, 2018)

doot doot


----------



## IV 445 (Aug 18, 2018)

@Orth


----------



## HazamA (Aug 18, 2018)

Mmmm... tasty!


----------



## HazamA (Aug 18, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> UM, THIS IS MOST SHIT. I NAMED MY DOG PATRICK.



Your dog is going to DIE  :' )
I don't cares about his name..


----------



## Orth (Aug 18, 2018)

Hortator said:


> @Orth


I had to look that up, and I think I'm just a crabass but okay Tater.


----------



## IV 445 (Aug 18, 2018)

Orth said:


> I had to look that up, and I think I'm just a crabass but okay Tater.


The higher the hurdle, the more satisfying once you’re over it.


----------



## Spelling Bee (Aug 18, 2018)

The Shadow said:


>


----------



## HazamA (Aug 18, 2018)

The Shadow said:


>



Correction*


----------



## ASU (Aug 18, 2018)

HazamA said:


> Correction*


Hold my beer.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## BerriesArnold (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## OpenBASED (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Eryngium (Aug 18, 2018)

jebsurge said:


>


“I’m so fucked up”


----------



## OpenBASED (Aug 18, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> My pro foot technology has been uncovered ;-;


Your feet are disgusting.


----------



## Gutpuke (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Gutpuke (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Gutpuke (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Nekromantik (Aug 18, 2018)

My kind of thread.


----------



## HazamA (Aug 18, 2018)

Aquinas said:


> You cant stop me, OP



That's Ma "Shit" You Fukin Bastard!

www.kiwifarms.net/threads/post-cute-poop.46688


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 18, 2018)

Catparty is most sexy.


----------



## UE 558 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Gutpuke (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Existential Crisis (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Positron (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Positron (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## UE 558 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Positron (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## SadClownMan (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## HazamA (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 18, 2018)

@adorable bitch


----------



## Overcast (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Tempest (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## IV 445 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## OpenBASED (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 18, 2018)

Not quite a skeleton, but he's got his heart in the right place


----------



## Nekromantik (Aug 18, 2018)

No posts of the best skeleton of them all yet?


----------



## HazamA (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 18, 2018)

> Uploaded 12 years ago 

Man, i feel old


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Hammerstein (Aug 18, 2018)

Remember me
Though I have to say goodbye
Remember me
Don't let it make you cry
For even if I'm far away I hold you in my heart
I sing a secret song to you each night we are apart


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 18, 2018)

@CatParty


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 18, 2018)

Yes, I am a homophobe; I fear them all, and I fear the tormenting temptations of falling off the straight path. But then I mentally, sometimes from a DVD (and if you'll pardon the expression), shove some dick in my face. I tell you what, if I ever stoop down to changing my path, I might as well would get a gender change operation.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Aug 18, 2018)

Me-ow


----------



## A Owl (Aug 18, 2018)

@smallmilk


----------



## IV 445 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Draza (Aug 18, 2018)

"Pute Cute Lesbians", lol.


----------



## Basketball Jones (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Gutpuke (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Aug 18, 2018)

You knew someone had to post him eventually.


----------



## drtoboggan (Aug 18, 2018)

Paging Tyce Andrews.


----------



## Gutpuke (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Boxy Brown (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Viridian (Aug 18, 2018)

Spoiler: Napoleon Boner Parte


----------



## sadstuck (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Gutpuke (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Boxy Brown (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Aug 18, 2018)

@Kiwi Jeff where's you gator profile pic


----------



## Boxy Brown (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## ES 148 (Aug 18, 2018)

Lesbians are never cute btw


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## drain (Aug 18, 2018)

@Kiwi Jeff will always be the cutest crocodile ever, dont even try guys


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## IV 445 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 18, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


> @Kiwi Jeff will always be the cutest crocodile ever, dont even try guys


I kissed his cheek once.


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 18, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> View attachment 522081


nigger I was gonna post that


----------



## Benine Bovine (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Pocoyo (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Pocoyo (Aug 18, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 18, 2018)

Does Owen Wilson's nose count?


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Aug 18, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> Lesbians are never cute btw


ur a meanie


----------



## Pablo Birmingham (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 18, 2018)

Their genders are debatable but...


----------



## Night Terror (Aug 18, 2018)

great thread


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## SpaceRanger (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## UE 558 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## south clown (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Pablo Birmingham (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 18, 2018)

BerriesArnold said:


>


That'll show that baby!


----------



## 2007 Ford Five Hundred (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Red Hood (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Draza (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## An Ghost (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Lunete (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## OhGoy (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## sasazuka (Aug 18, 2018)

Practically the entire female cast of _WataMote_ at this point is some degree of bisexual if not full-blown lesbian.


----------



## Nekromantik (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## CIA Nigger (Aug 18, 2018)

The best gun:


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Lez (Aug 18, 2018)

You know the drill!


----------



## AF 802 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## ATM (Aug 18, 2018)

The *Welrod* is a British bolt action, magazine fed, suppressed pistol devised during World War II at the Inter-Services Research Bureau (later Station IX), based near Welwyn Garden City, United Kingdom, for use by irregular forces and resistance groups. Approximately 2,800 were made. The Welrod is an extremely quiet gun, being only 73db when fired, about as loud as a present-day passenger car.





The *Škorpion vz. 61* is a Czechoslovak 7.65 mm machine pistol developed in 1959 by Miroslav Rybář (1924–1970) and produced under the official designation _Samopal vzor 61_ ("submachine gun model 1961") by the Česká zbrojovka arms factory in Uherský Brod from 1961 to 1979.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Aug 18, 2018)

KelTec PLR16 Pistol


----------



## cornucopia (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Count groudon (Aug 18, 2018)

Night Terror said:


> great thread


That's a fucking alligator quit cheating.

That is really cute tho


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 18, 2018)

An Ghost said:


> ;3
> View attachment 521764


Is that the mirror from "Oculus"?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## An Ghost (Aug 18, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Is that the mirror from "Oculus"?


Google search mirror. Dunno.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## SadClownMan (Aug 18, 2018)

A very cute gun







This gun is so cute in fact, it shot a 2mm caliber


----------



## Bussy Catalog (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## D. Sweatshirt (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 18, 2018)

Count groudon said:


> That's a fucking alligator quit cheating.
> 
> That is really cute tho


That is in fact, a crocodile. You can tell by both the color, but also by the shape of the head. Crocodiles tend to be sandy to grayish brown colors, while alligators are a dark (sometimes almost black) green so they can hide in the swamps. Additionally, crocodiles have a V shaped head that exposes all of their teeth, whereas alligators have a U shaped head with an overbite.




Pictured above: the American crocodile
Pictured below: the American alligator




Hope this helps clear up some confusion!


----------



## Overcast (Aug 18, 2018)

sasazuka said:


> View attachment 522188
> Practically the entire female cast of _WataMote_ at this point is some degree of bisexual if not full-blown lesbian.



Jesus. Haven’t read or watched Watamote in a long time apparently.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 18, 2018)

Ahaha, what are you going to do, OP.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 18, 2018)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> That is in fact, a crocodile. You can tell by both the color, but also by the shape of the head. Crocodiles tend to be sandy to grayish brown colors, while alligators are a dark (sometimes almost black) green so they can hide in the swamps. Additionally, crocodiles have a V shaped head that exposes all of their teeth, whereas alligators have a U shaped head with an overbite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, that gator is tubby.


----------



## Imposter (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## HazamA (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Monika H. (Aug 18, 2018)

No one here remembers _Strawberry_ _Panic! _?


----------



## Cheryl Tunt (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Monika H. (Aug 18, 2018)

Adolf-kun, obviously!!!   



I also have some forbidden sympathies for Novislav-kun ~


----------



## cornucopia (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Monika H. (Aug 18, 2018)

Hallo, hallo!!!

Going on the post cute things threads, let's go on with the post cute Nazis thing!!!

I'll start ~


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Okkervils (Aug 18, 2018)

(not mine but very cute.)


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 18, 2018)

Akita dog pop star-kin.


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Monika H. (Aug 18, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> View attachment 522253


Nazi! Cirno is the best


----------



## Nekromantik (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Red Hood (Aug 18, 2018)

SadClownMan said:


> A very cute gun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I thought .22 was a pain to load.


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (Aug 18, 2018)

Mrs. Volter - Killing Floor 2


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 18, 2018)

WTF, I love nazis now.


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 18, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> WTF, I love nazis now.


So I take it you love me now?


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 18, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> So I take it you love me now?


Not you.


----------



## Medicated (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Monika H. (Aug 18, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Not you.


Why you spurn my feelings this way
I love you, but also hate you.


----------



## Medicated (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Aug 18, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 18, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> View attachment 522324


Is she literally farting.


----------



## nekotlc (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Draza (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## BobsSpergers (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## nekotlc (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## BobsSpergers (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Brit Crust (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## soy_king (Aug 18, 2018)

Cutest Nazi by far


----------



## Nekromantik (Aug 18, 2018)

soy_king said:


> Cutest Nazi by far


I beg to differ.


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 18, 2018)

soy_king said:


> Cutest Nazi by far


Nobody beats Rudolf Heß in cuteness ~


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 18, 2018)

Sources: Girls Frontline (MP40 and STG44, respectively)


----------



## soy_king (Aug 18, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> I beg to differ.
> View attachment 522361


I think you were looking for this:


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 18, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> Sources: Girls Frontline (MP40 and STG44, respectively)


UPPER ONE IS DEFINATELY CONFIRMED FARTING


----------



## Nekromantik (Aug 18, 2018)

soy_king said:


> I think you were looking for this:


links broken on my end.


----------



## UE 558 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Brit Crust (Aug 18, 2018)

2007 Ford Five Hundred said:


>


Oh god, the nostalgia. My family's first car was a light blue Volkswagen Rabbit.

Anyway...


----------



## TwinGirl (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Tranhuviya (Aug 18, 2018)

Rich.


----------



## TwinGirl (Aug 18, 2018)

But there used to be this girl on YouTube


----------



## soy_king (Aug 18, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> links broken on my end.


It was supposed to be a Chibi Rommel. (First google image)


----------



## ZehnBoat (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## soy_king (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Monika H. (Aug 18, 2018)

soy_king said:


> It was supposed to be a Chibi Rommel. (First google image)


This one?


----------



## sasazuka (Aug 18, 2018)

scorptatious said:


> Jesus. Haven’t read or watched Watamote in a long time apparently.



The anime only covered about the first half of Tomoko's first year in high school (plus a single OVA, never officially released in the west, that was a flashback to an anime-original event in junior high). 

Tomoko went on a field trip to Kyoto in her second year where she was forced into a group with three other girls who go on to be very important characters in the manga, and she also gets friendlier with some other girls in her grade.

Tomoko's now in her final year in high school though, since the manga took the best part of a year to cover just April (the first month of the school year in Japan), it's not likely to be ending soon. It's up to 13 volumes, with easily enough material to fill two more "seasons" (more accurately "cour") if it were to be animated again.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 18, 2018)

the timeless power trio


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## soy_king (Aug 18, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> This one?
> View attachment 522375


Yes. No idea why my link failed.


Anyways,


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 18, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


>


That reminds me of Frezia's version of hell from "Resurrection F".


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 18, 2018)

Spoiler



;-;


----------



## Really makes you thunk (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## TwinGirl (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Nekromantik (Aug 18, 2018)

Now this thread is perfect.


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 18, 2018)

I just love how they summer up everything this way ^^


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Aug 18, 2018)

I think I was the last/30th person to make a "Post cute" thread, lmao.

Anyways, since this thread now focuses on autistic stuff, might as well get this out of the way.


----------



## adorable bitch (Aug 18, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> @adorable bitch



@Dink Smallwood 
@Dink Smallwood 
@Dink Smallwood


----------



## Gutpuke (Aug 18, 2018)

Not much can be more autistic than an MLP-crossover.


----------



## Night Terror (Aug 19, 2018)

Count groudon said:


> That's a fucking alligator quit cheating.
> 
> That is really cute tho


no, its a crocodile
the snout tapers into a v shape and you can see the fourth tooth on the lower jaw sticking out even though his mouth is shut
dont cross on me on this


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 19, 2018)

*POST CUTE DRAGONS



 *


----------



## Overcast (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Raging Capybara (Aug 19, 2018)

Post cute gore:


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Vilnus Asuncion (Aug 19, 2018)

I know this no longer is about Soy Boys, but take a look at this shit.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 19, 2018)

This thread is now a clusterfuck.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 19, 2018)

Whichever retmod did this will pay in stink ditch blood


----------



## drain (Aug 19, 2018)

THIS THREAD IS THE ULTIMATE AUTISM TAKING FORM IN THE CYBERSPACE


----------



## 2007 Ford Five Hundred (Aug 20, 2018)

I thought this thread was about rabbits but now I'm not even sure what I'm supposed to post here. So I'll just post whatever the hell this thing is supposed to be.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 20, 2018)

2007 Ford Five Hundred said:


> I thought this thread was about rabbits but now I'm not even sure what I'm supposed to post here. So I'll just post whatever the hell this thing is supposed to be.


CUTE!


----------



## Gutpuke (Aug 20, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## sadstuck (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 21, 2018)

*POST CUTE DREAMWORKS FACES


*


----------



## Sid (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## 8777BB5 (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Jacob JS (Aug 21, 2018)

Is this autistic enough, one of my maps showing farms and small villages set among hills.  D&D anyone?


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Imposter (Aug 23, 2018)

HomeAloneTwo said:


>


Now I’m binge watching this show. Didn’t know I missed it until now.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Aug 23, 2018)

Imposter said:


> Now I’m binge watching this show. Didn’t know I missed it until now.


im usually met with silence when I bring up Duckman, the Critic or Dr Katz.

-edit- or quote kids in the hall


----------



## bearycool (Jun 11, 2022)

For movie night


----------



## Gutpuke (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Aquinas (Jun 12, 2022)

Gutpuke said:


> View attachment 3378638


i had quite a few possible replies fly through my mind
i have settled on "Thats Hot"


----------

